# Shelby Invasion



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well the daughter and I are packing up and getting ready to head back to Georgia in the morning. Gotta say we had a great time and the ride today couldn't have been better. I believe Frank said the count was 245 riders. I think there were about 25 or so Shelby's. I have to give special thanks to Frank for being a gracious host and delaying the start time a few minutes to allow John to get there plus he gave me one of the special Shelby Invasion hats for the long haul award. A special thanks to John and Tamara as well for bringing bikes for the daughter and I to ride. The No-Nose didn't miss a beat and the daughter had a good time on the Higgins. It was great to see some familiar faces as well as people I've 'met' on the CABE but until today never met in person. I may have to fold this into my regular yearly bike thing along with MLC/AA and would also like to try Trexlertown next year as well. Thanks to all who made it a great time for us and hope to do it again next year. Check the pics! V/r Shawn



http://s843.photobucket.com/user/freqman1/library/


----------



## RJWess (Jul 7, 2013)

I love to see pictures of these rides. A day full of beautiful bikes and beautiful weather. Someday I will do one of these rides. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry I missed it.  My apologies to Frank, Slick and everyone else.  My son was home from Pittsburgh this weekend.  I'll make it next year for sure.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I was good to see you Shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> I was good to see you Shawn.




Likewise Ethan and thanks for bringing out that beautiful Shelby! I had always wanted to see that bike in person. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had a great time talking about your ongoing projects today Shawn. Hope to see you again soon. Have a safe trip back home!


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 9, 2013)

*Some people will try anything in their desperation to join Team Shelby!*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 9, 2013)

*Shelby Invasion pics that I took .....*

*WARNING ..... MANY SHELBY BICYCLES ARE PICTURED BELOW .... Thanks to all that made it another memorable event with CYCLONE COASTER & thanks Shawn for making it out here with your daughter all the way from Georgia for the occasion - it was great seeing you again .... Lets make it a ANNUAL EVENT with CYCLONE COASTER on the JULY ride ... So plan on next July being the Shelby Invasion with CYCLONE COASTER 2014 .... Ride Shelby ... Frank
*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> *Some people will try anything in their desperation to join Team Shelby!*




I was just trying to keep from getting beat up. sadly Shelby never built anything that good looking. you have to admit, my fake badge does look pretty convincing for Shelby colors and quality!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 9, 2013)

*Nice try Scott ............*



37fleetwood said:


> I was just trying to keep from getting beat up. sadly Shelby never built anything that good looking. you have to admit, my fake badge does look pretty convincing for Shelby colors and quality!




It looks like Bobby Shelby himself wrote the "badge" for you ... how much did you pay him ??......lol


----------

